
Uber loses an average of 58 cents per ride – and says it's ready to go public - spking
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-ipo-uber-losing-an-average-of-58-cents-per-ride-and-says-its-ready-to-go-public/
======
coder4life
The old line from the first .bomb:

"What we don't make in profit we'll make up for in volume!"

